

Billboard visible only to women - jacklei
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/21/face-recognizing-billboard-only-displays-ad-to-women/

======
cafard
Is it just that I'm old, jaded, and maybe better, or could it be that many men
would regard this a perfectly good chance not to be lectured? None of the
issues covered here--that I can see--are particularly secret.

Sorry if I'm letting the victimization movement down here...

------
anigbrowl
The TC story says 'visible only to women.' did they edit the title, or did
you? If the latter, why?

